# College Draft Results



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

2003 WNBA DRAFT, ROUND 1

PICK TEAM SELECTION 
1 Cleveland Rockers LaToya Thomas, F, Mississippi State 
2 Sacramento Monarchs Chantelle Anderson, C, Vanderbilt 
3 Detroit Shock Cheryl Ford, C, Louisiana Tech 
4 Phoenix Mercury Plenette Pierson, F, Texas Tech 
5 Detroit Shock (from Connecticut) Kara Lawson, G, Tennessee 
6 Indiana Fever Gwen Jackson, F, Tennessee 
7 Washington Mystics Aiysha Smith, C, Louisiana State 
8 Seattle Storm Jung Sun-min, C, Korea 
9 Charlotte Sting Jocelyn Penn, F, South Carolina 
10 New York Liberty Molly Creamer, G, Bucknell 
11 San Antonio Silver Stars Coretta Brown, G, North Carolina 
12 Houston Comets Allison Curtin, G, Tulsa 


2003 WNBA DRAFT, ROUND 2

PICK TEAM SELECTION 
13 Connecticut Sun (from Detroit) Courtney Coleman, F, Ohio State 
14 Minnesota Lynx Teresa Edwards, G, Georgia 
15 Cleveland Rockers Jennifer Butler, C, Massachusetts 
16 Phoenix Mercury Petra Ujhelyi, F-C, South Carolina 
17 New York Liberty (from Sacramento) Erin Thorn, G, Brigham Young 
18 Minnesota Lynx (from Miami) Jordan Adams, C, New Mexico 
19 Houston Comets (from Connecticut) Lori Nero, F-C, Louisville 
20 Indiana Fever DeTrina White, F, Louisiana State 
21 Washington Mystics Zuzana Zirkova, G, Slovakia 
22 Seattle Storm Suzy Batkovic, C, Australia 
23 Charlotte Sting Dana Cherry, G, Arkansas 
24 New York Liberty Sonja Mallory, C, Georgia Tech 
25 San Antonio Silver Stars Ke-Ke Tardy, F, Louisiana State 
26 New York Liberty (from Houston) K.B. Sharp, G, Cincinnati 
27 Los Angeles Sparks Schuye LaRue, F, Virginia 


2003 WNBA DRAFT, ROUND 3

PICK TEAM SELECTION 
28 Detroit Shock Syreeta Bromfield, F, Michigan State 
29 Minnesota Lynx Carla Bennett, C, Drake 
30 Cleveland Rockers Shaquala Williams, G, Oregon 
31 Phoenix Mercury Telisha Quarles, G, Virginia 
32 Washington Mystics (from Sacramento) Trish Juhline, G, Villanova 
33 Phoenix Mercury (from Miami) Marion Jones, G, North Carolina 
34 Connecticut Sun Lindsey Wilson, G, Iowa State 
35 Indiana Fever Ashley McElhiney, G, Vanderbilt 
36 Washington Mystics Tamara Bowie, F, Ball State 
37 Seattle Storm Chrissy Floyd, G, Clemson 
38 Houston Comets (from Charlotte) Constance Jinks, G, UNLV 
39 New York Liberty Nicole Kaczmarski, G 
40 San Antonio Silver Stars Brooke Armistead, G, Austin Peay 
41 Houston Comets Oksana Rakhmatulina 
42 Los Angeles Sparks Mary Jo Noon, C, Purdue


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

INTERESTING...

Teresa Edwards is really going to play in the WNBA?

Phoenix drafted a pregnant Marion Jones who is also committed to the 2004 Olympics? She won't even be available until '05 and how long has it been since she played basketball at UNC?

The NY Liberty drafting Kaz. That will be a great story if she actually makes the team and plays!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I love talking to myself... :krazy:

Has anyone seen an article where they have graded the college draft and dispersal draft?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Marion Jones was great for UNC when she played but i dont think we will ever see her in the WNBA but u never no..


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Gwen Jackson has game!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Gwen Jackson has game!


She really carried Tennessee the last part of the season. She had a very SOLID Final 4!


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Sacramento Monarchs will be HUGE now. With Griffith, Smith & Andersen. Also they signed Christen Roper from Hawaii (808 State) & shes 6'5 to tryout. Lets see what happens. 

I wish Marion Jones would play bball but I don't think thats going to happen VERY soon, she has the kid coming. After that its training for the Olympics. I think Mercury could use her. 

Edwards, wonder what is going to happen?

Shocks are going to be really young... but good trade with the Monarchs for Holland-Corn, she brings EXPERIENCE. I hope both teams come out with what they wanted & expected. Lawson backup for Penicheiro... I don't know how long that is going to take me to get use to.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> Sacramento Monarchs will be HUGE now. With Griffith, Smith & Andersen. Also they signed Christen Roper from Hawaii (808 State) & shes 6'5 to tryout. Lets see what happens.
> 
> I wish Marion Jones would play bball but I don't think thats going to happen VERY soon, she has the kid coming. After that its training for the Olympics. I think Mercury could use her.
> ...


Sac really did do a great job. I like Anderson - I have heard the complaints about her rebounding, etc. etc. but her ability to take it to the basket is awesome! She is 6'6" and ambidexterous. Nice shot too...


----------

